# Jacksonville RC Results?



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Any news from the Derby?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks going to the 3rd series

1,2,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16

14 total


----------



## twmoore (Sep 15, 2009)

Almost 5 pm....

Call backs from the 3rd?????


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the 3rd

1,2,5,6,8,10,11,12,13,15

10 total


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

I heard that Ken Neil's "Rosie" was 1st in the Derby, Good Idea's Texas Scratch
2nd was "Maks" handled by Dottie Wattleworth, owned by Karen Spencer, Limey's Maksim of Dogleg


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open has 17 dogs to run in the morning. Starting at 8am.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Furball said:


> I heard that Ken Neil's "Rosie" was 1st in the Derby, Good Idea's Texas Scratch
> 2nd was "Maks" handled by Dottie Wattleworth, owned by Karen Spencer, Limey's Maksim of Dogleg


Congratulations to both!!!  

Judy


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the 2nd series...not sure if it's going to be another landblind or waterblind

1,3,4,5,7,9,11,13,14,15,16,17,18,24,27,28,29,30,31,34,35,37,38,39,42,43,45,52,53,54,
57,59,60,62,64,65

36 total


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Any final results from the Derby?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

4,14,15,16,17,18,27,30,34,37,38,52,57,59,60,62

16 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the 3rd series

1,2,5,8,10,11,13,14,16,17,22,23,25,26,27,28,33,34,36,39,43,44

22 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st - #13 Rosie O/H Ken Neil (Derby List 14 pts)
2nd-#10 Maks H/Dottie Wattleworth O/Karen Spencer
3rd-#12 Pearl H/Lynn Troy O/Chris Brandl
4th-#8 Bones H/Mike Ough O/Benjy Griffith

RJ-#1 T- Bone H/Keith Farmer O/Greg Boree
JAMS- 2,5,6,11,15

CONGRATS TO ALL!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying Results

1st-#12 T- Bone H/Keith Farmer O/Greg Boree
2nd-#6 Harley H/Lynn Troy O/Bob Stanton & Jen Owen
3rd-#23 Chase H/Lynn Troy O/Susanna Kilty
4th-#25 Chip H/Dave Smith O/ Sonia Liedman
RJ-#18 Reba OH/Davis Arthur
Jams- 24,16,9,1

CONGRATS TO ALL!!!


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Brenda for all the updates, and congrats to all placements!


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Brenda said:


> Derby Results
> 
> 1st - #13 Rosie O/H Ken Neil
> 2nd-#10 Maks H/Dottie Wattleworth O/Karen Spencer
> ...


Congratulations Brenda.


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Brenda said:


> Derby Results
> 
> 1st - #13 Rosie O/H Ken Neil (Derby List 14 pts)
> 2nd-#10 Maks H/Dottie Wattleworth O/Karen Spencer
> ...


So great to see Ken and Dottie go 1 and 2 here!!

I don't think I have ever seen two people work as hard, as Ken and Brenda do at a FT. When Ken isn't running, he is ALWAYS judging, marshalling or helping set up. The same for Brenda, whatever needs to be done, she does, period.

Joe and Dottie in the same boat too. (Dottie, you are becoming quite the handler as well.)

Great to see wonderful results for people who put so much back into the sport!


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Any results for the Open of Am?


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Cheryl Richardson and Charlie won the amateur!! Yeah Cheryl!!

Charlie Hays took 2nd and 4th with Dancer and Demo and Stracka got 3rd with Diva.

That's all I know...

Barb


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Congratulations to Cheryl & Charli!


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Anyone have Open results?


----------

